# Just...



## numarix (Nov 2, 2011)

*Taking a bath....





*


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice Chris! How's the handling coming along? Updates?


----------



## numarix (Nov 2, 2011)

He's still a little skittish. We are taking it one day at a time.


----------



## Bk101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Looking great!! keep working with him and it will come soon enough  Soon he will be excited to see you and begging to come out and follow you around


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Nov 3, 2011)

How long is he, and did you name him after Chris Jericho? He looks great, by the way. Nice job.


----------



## numarix (Nov 3, 2011)

Named him after the tv show Jericho. haven't measured him yet. Just moved him into a new housing.


----------

